# Walleye Run in Maumee



## ChrisCreekWalker (Mar 20, 2009)

Does anyone know when the best fishing for the walleye run in Maumee river is? I would like to make plans to spend a few days there.

Thanks!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

ChrisCreekWalker said:


> Does anyone know when the best fishing for the walleye run in Maumee river is? I would like to make plans to spend a few days there.
> 
> Thanks!


Now!!! But good luck over there. Sure sounds scary from some of the posts that i have been reading.


----------



## ChrisCreekWalker (Mar 20, 2009)

Is it shoulder to shoulder?


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes when the fishing is good it will look like this.


----------



## bigdamram (Apr 15, 2009)

wow thought the river i fish in ceasers creek for the white bass got crowded. thats crazy!


----------



## ChrisCreekWalker (Mar 20, 2009)

Good pic fishingfool, thanks!


----------



## kevsworld (Nov 30, 2007)

I was there on 4/25, we were at Bluegrass, on the island. The fish were hitting well, many limits caught, from what I seen. Not me, I had one 1, and snagged all the others, but at least it was not a skunk. My buddy made his limit with 4 nice size fish, he must have snagged another 8-9 more. Many sheep head, and 1 white bass. The river was at 581 ft above - and the crossing was horrible. Heading back up on 5/1.


----------

